# Audio help....



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

You could use a small plug end for the mac with a duel split plug rca ends you can run to a reg stereo tuner / receiver, then your speakers off that.......... 
visit your local Radio shack or similar electronics store.


----------



## Phil (Mar 21, 2008)

Mick, if the speakers do not have any power connection they are not self-amplified. You would need some type of amp (home receiver?) to increase the output of the laptop to drive thsoe speakers.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> You could use a small plug end for the mac with a duel split plug rca ends you can run to a reg stereo tuner / receiver, then your speakers off that..........
> visit your local Radio shack or similar electronics store.


DL, 

My brother-in-law said the same thing about getting a "Y" connector to go from my laptop to a tuner or an amp and then to my speakers. I am heading out to Radio Shack today to see what they have....Keep your fingers crossed for me....!



Phil said:


> Mick, if the speakers do not have any power connection they are not self-amplified. You would need some type of amp (home receiver?) to increase the output of the laptop to drive thsoe speakers.


Phil, 

Yeah, the speakers do not have any power connections on them, so I guess they are not self-amplified.........

I am working on getting an amp as we speak, so hopefully I will be operational by tonight....if not, I will just throw a set of PC speakers in the windows and connect them to my laptop and go that route....

Thanks for your help...!

Mick


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

They should have what you need, or at the very least, ends to make your own. hope they have something for you on the last hours of countdown !


----------



## Phil (Mar 21, 2008)

The shack has what you need though they might not know it.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston.....We have AUDIO!!!!!!!*

I just finished hooking up my speakers to my computer through an Amp and it works great!!!!!

I went to Radio Shack and the "Uber Geek" dude there was very helpful! He had me set up with the "Y" RCA connector and 30' of 18 gauge speaker wire in minutes....

My Brother-in-Law had an Amp that he wasn't using anymore, so he donated that to the cause...... 

I got my goods home, hooked everything up and was blasting Spooky Halloween Pirate music all over the neighborhood!

This board is the greatest! Thanks for the help guys!

Happy Halloween.....!!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad it all worked out for you ! & that's what i love about this place, the "Adams Family" love & help !!  Happy Hauntings to you !


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Last night went great! The Amp and speaker system worked perfectly. I set up a playlist on my iTunes to play my pirate tunes and sound effects on a repeating loop. 

Many people who had been to my haunt last year commented about how cool it was that I added the music.....It really made my haunt seem more like Disney's POTC ride...!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to hear your audio prob worked out & display didn't end up in Davey Jones locker !!


----------

